# Radon ZR Team 6.0 27.5



## Clapshot (28. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Community,
nachdem ich mich innerlich schon für ein zr team 6.0 entschieden habe, wollte ich natürlich auch wissen welche Größe ich brauche. Laut einem Rahmenrechner wäre entweder das virtuelle Oberrohr 3 cm zu kurz (18") oder 3 cm zu viel Überstandshöhe (20"). Ich denke dieses Problem lässt sich so nicht klären und deshalb wollte ich euch fragen ob man Radon-Bikes denn auch irgendwo probefahren kann. Ich wohne 40 km entfernt von Hannover, ist da irgendwas in der Nähe?
Vielen Dank für eure Antworten
Clapshot


----------



## filiale (28. Dezember 2017)

Dein Größe ? Deine Schrittlänge ?
Radon hat Service Partner, ev. hast Du Glück und einer hat ein ZR Team (Modell ist ja erstmal egal) rumstehen. Alternativ hat ev. ein user in Deiner Nähe die Gnade Dich mal aufsitzen zu lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clapshot (28. Dezember 2017)

Bin 182cm groß und meine Schrittlänge sind 80cm


----------



## enno112 (28. Dezember 2017)

Bei uns in Hannover gibt es keinen Service-Partner, der nächste ist in BS (leider).
Bin 5cm kürzer und hab eine SL von 82cm, mir passt 18" sehr gut!
Aber wie immer Geschmacksache; wendiger = kleinerer Rahmen, ruhiger = größerer Rahmen


----------



## filiale (28. Dezember 2017)

Dann trefft Euch doch mal zum Probesitzen vor der Haustür. Ausstattung ist ja wurscht.


----------



## enno112 (28. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab nen Slide und kein ZR Team, sonst gerne...
Bin aber ZR Race und aktuelles Team auch schon gefahren daher die "Erfahrungswerte".


----------

